# White Glove Movers From Edmonton, Alberta To Mazatlan



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

Greetings to the Mexico Expat Forum's Best & Brightest. 

It took a lot of perseverance, struggling and 18 5-hour open houses in a completely stalled real estate market but we finally did it! Our house is sold. We are now ready to move to Mazatlan.

Even though I am 64 I am still the adventurous type who would like to rent a huge Ryder truck and drive down myself to Mexico. That would be the hoot of a lifetime! My wife, on the other hand, is more the "let the professionals do everything, but if there is one chip on my heirloom Russian crystal there will be hell to pay" type. Those of you who are married know that in marriage you have two choices: you either lose this type of discussion or you don't win... take your choice

So here I am looking for a premium moving company offering white-glove service from Edmonton to Mazatlan. I posted this query on another forum and got some good answers but they were more Do It Yourself or involved complicated and error-prone truck changes.

I already had one lady come from Matco and she did our estimate but hasn't sent me the figures yet. Also today another estimator from Williams is coming. 

I would like to get one more in if possible. 

I have a slight illogical preference for Matco at this point because they responded quickly and the International Division Manager is an Expat living in a small village outside of Guadalajara. Sorry I can't tell you where because when he pronounced the name it sounded like he was sneezing and wheezing at the same time.:confused2: It must be an aboriginal name with about 24 letters and no vowels. Williams on the other hand, are off on the wrong foot at this point... The booking agent sounded like a Valley Girl who was chewing gum as she spoke to me and it took 3 days for them to get back to me: "We're very busy" said she.

So there it is; anyone have a moving (pun intended) experience to Maz?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

There is this Mexican moving company with experience moving expats to Mexico from the USA, Strom - White Movers of Mexico which people seem to have faith in.


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> There is this Mexican moving company with experience moving expats to Mexico from the USA, Strom - White Movers of Mexico which people seem to have faith in.


Thanks Alan. I just sent them an email. We'll see if they serve Edmonton.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No rental rigs allowed, so that idea will not fly, but it would be more fun and you would be in control.
Most expats find that using US or Canadian movers can be a problem. They report that it is best to contract with Mexican movers with experience up north. They have the connections, warehouses and can handle unique Mexican details. Strom is a good one, as is Seymi. Google can fined them both. There will be truck changes at the border and, possibly, at the destination. Often, a smaller truck must make delivery to homes on smaller streets, etc.
Now you know why most of us moved here with as little as possible. It is very, very expensive and somewhat complicated, visa-wise, to coordinate everything. Usually, it is more economical to sell out at garage sales and then enjoy the shopping experience in Mexico. Coals to Newcastle comes to mind.


----------

